# Need a (photo) fix? ;D



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

EDIT: Apologies for the large pictures! D= I'll try to fix them before the 20 min. mark...

Have a photo that would've been great, if only it didn't look so foggy? Or maybe the colors of your betta just don't show up right...

I can fix that. 

Being that my awesome camera now doesn't work, I turn to my programs to make a dull, would've-been-awesome picture into something vibrant and good to look at!

Examples:

Here's my boy Elaaxzus in the picture I first took:









As you can see, it's a neat picture. But it's foggy, kinda dull... and the one thing I dislike the most is that the flash washes out his true colors! His orange isn't as vibrant as they are irl... D: 
Not to mention that poop is pretty _right there_, if you know what I mean.

So here's his photo after I fixed it:









It's a little redder than him, but it's a lot closer to his true colors. The picture doesn't look as muddy and I faded the effect of the flash. And look! NO POOP! =D

If you're not so much looking for a fix, but want something funny or cute added to a neat photo you've got, I can do some added captions and stuff like the following:


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i like it but my pic are are not fixable probably roses?:


----------



## LittleNibbles93 (Feb 7, 2011)

I'll throw some at you.


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

betta lover1507 said:


> i like it but my pic are are not fixable probably roses?


Maybe, maybe not... Sometimes blurry pictures are hard to fix. But I'll do my best! 



LittleNibbles93 said:


> I'll throw some at you.


*catches* WOO
Am I editing or captioning?


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

So I don't forget, LN93, you said both. lul. Kay.

@Bettalover1507, 

Here's yours!
I went through a few steps and came up with three final versions, depending on which one you like better. c:


























Not perfect, but I did my best~


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

Sorry to keep posting alone on this thread. xD

Sis, here's one of yours! (Since you wanted both, you also get different versions)


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

I have a few


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

Cool! I'll get to work on them!

And LN93, here's your other one~
I drew in her face just a bit to make it less blurry... how can I not deblurr her adorable face?


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

BlakbirdxGyarados said:


> Cool! I'll get to work on them!
> 
> And LN93, here's your other one~


That is ADORABLE!  lol


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

LittleBettas said:


> That is ADORABLE!  lol


Hehe... thanks! Cici makes a great model. ;D

Also, here's your photos:
























(Slightly different/Cropped version) :









Hope they turned out to your liking~


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

LOVE THEM!!! (especially he ones of Grendel (purple butterfly.. hes so ard to photograph) and Hurican (he has perm. SB prblems, one of the few times he was up right))
LOL, and I just LOVE your cute sayings/quotes.... was wondering if you could do one for this picture???? 

(JUST took it)


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

So glad you like them! Your fish are gorgeous. 

A perfect picture for a caption! 
Lol, that's so cute, especially with the look she's giving him... I'll post the result here when I finish! =)

Edit: Oh! Is there a certain saying you want me to put in? Or do I have artistic freedom with that? ;D


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Aw  Thank you! 
Most are Walmart rescues (I have a soft spot for the worst cases)

Yeah! LOL, I jut so happened to grab the perfect moment  lol, she is never impressed my Hercules (she has a thing for my white Crowntail rescue  )


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

Understood... since I'm one girl short in my sorority (the late girl Ember died from a horrible fungus that seemed to be immune from all kinda of treatments), I'm hoping to find the "ugliest" and/or the sickest looking girl and bring her home. I think I'm one who loves to prove beauty's on the inside and not necessarily on the out. 
Ember proved that to me, definitely.


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Im startng p a sorority soon  but all of my gals will be from breeders (the leave Monday!!!) All of my local pet stores and Walmarts no longer sell females (I threw a fit at some of them since the gals, 20+, were kept shoved in the back in filthy cups and never got sold.... now they just dont sell them... and have cleaned up the males cups... except for one walmart... working on that, lol)

All of my guys have proved that beauty is on the inside.... even my "plain" boy, who I bought as a pale green female has turned into a gorgeous mulit-colored spadetailed 
While I LOVE the gorgeous guys and gals from breeders, nothing beats watching an amazing transformation... or finding a diamond in the rough  <3


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

thanks =]] it has her color and more clear, if you wanna you want to do strawberry:


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

LittleBettas said:


> Im startng p a sorority soon  but all of my gals will be from breeders (the leave Monday!!!) All of my local pet stores and Walmarts no longer sell females (I threw a fit at some of them since the gals, 20+, were kept shoved in the back in filthy cups and never got sold.... now they just dont sell them... and have cleaned up the males cups... except for one walmart... working on that, lol)
> 
> All of my guys have proved that beauty is on the inside.... even my "plain" boy, who I bought as a pale green female has turned into a gorgeous mulit-colored spadetailed
> While I LOVE the gorgeous guys and gals from breeders, nothing beats watching an amazing transformation... or finding a diamond in the rough  <3


My tank of girls are all from breeders (Cajunamy, actually), save for Tiger Lily (the CT) and Ember the MT, who I'd mentioned before. They really get along well... especially better than trying to start a sorority with just pet store bettas. I could even incorporate a guppy into the group and they took her in as one of them... not to mention the guppy started to act like a betta... She even goes to the surface and "takes a breath" (which is really just blowing bubbles). :lol:

I don't think I've ever found or seen a "regular" betta... there's always something, whether it's the tiniest quirk in their finnage or a huge personality trait, that sets them apart and individualizes them. Makes them great. 

Also, here's your captioned photo! Hope you like it. 











betta lover1507 said:


> thanks =]] it has her color and more clear, if you wanna you want to do strawberry:


Glad I could help! And I'll be happy to do strawberry... I'm working on it now, actually. I remember drawing her, too. I'll be sure to pretty up her photo nicely for her.


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

BlakbirdxGyarados said:


> My tank of girls are all from breeders (Cajunamy, actually), save for Tiger Lily (the CT) and Ember the MT, who I'd mentioned before. They really get along well... especially better than trying to start a sorority with just pet store bettas. I could even incorporate a guppy into the group and they took her in as one of them... not to mention the guppy started to act like a betta... She even goes to the surface and "takes a breath" (which is really just blowing bubbles). :lol:
> 
> I don't think I've ever found or seen a "regular" betta... there's always something, whether it's the tiniest quirk in their finnage or a huge personality trait, that sets them apart and individualizes them. Makes them great.
> 
> Also, here's your captioned photo! Hope you like it.


Echo, the gal in the picture, is from Cajun! lol

OMG, I LOVE THAT!
I started cracking up when I saw it... WAY TO PERFECT!!!
Thank you!!!!


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

LittleBettas said:


> Echo, the gal in the picture, is from Cajun! lol
> 
> OMG, I LOVE THAT!
> I started cracking up when I saw it... WAY TO PERFECT!!!
> Thank you!!!!


I thought I recognised the name! I remember reading about an Echo on Cajun's thread.

And I'm really glad you do! It's the first caption that came to mind when I saw the picture. x) You are very welcome!


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Lol, yup  I try to kee her updated asmuch as possible 
Do you have fry from her *HMPK x SD Spawn*?

I love it! Its just TO perect!!! lol


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

Yep, same spawn. 
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=86831
Above's the link to... well, all my fish I've had over the years. But you can see Elizabeth, Anna, and Amur there. Those are the three girls from Cajun's spawn... and those aren't the recent pictures. Anna Snow is almost completely black now! I need to get thier new pics soon before they completely change from what they are now. xD


----------



## CrowntailTwitchy57 (Jun 25, 2011)

I know, this photo is AWFUL, do you think you can do ANYTHING with it?


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

BlakbirdxGyarados said:


> Yep, same spawn.
> http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=86831
> Above's the link to... well, all my fish I've had over the years. But you can see Elizabeth, Anna, and Amur there. Those are the three girls from Cajun's spawn... and those aren't the recent pictures. Anna Snow is almost completely black now! I need to get thier new pics soon before they completely change from what they are now. xD


Aw! your girls are cute! lol
Other than Echo, mine haven't really changed (Merle as gotten a bit of black), are you planning to bred them?


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

CrowntailTwitchy57 said:


> I know, this photo is AWFUL, do you think you can do ANYTHING with it?


Oops, almost didn't see that post.

I'm pretty sure I can do something... But to clarify, what are the fish's colors most like, or are they really that dark?


----------



## CrowntailTwitchy57 (Jun 25, 2011)

Body= forest gray
Fins= red with blue tips.

Ipod touch cameras are garbage, eh?


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

Ah, I see... and yeah, they can be. xD Especially with fish, because of the water and such, fish being so close... and well, phone cameras don't usually take the best pictures ever. xD I'll post here when I've got the result. =)


----------



## CrowntailTwitchy57 (Jun 25, 2011)

Ok, thanks so much!


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

LittleBettas said:


> Aw! your girls are cute! lol
> Other than Echo, mine haven't really changed (Merle as gotten a bit of black), are you planning to bred them?


Blagh, I'm getting confused on my own thread, lol.

Thanks!~ They are starting to change to look more like their parents, though. 
I'd love to breed them. I'm going in the military in exactly 31 days, though, so I don't have a lot of tim between now and then to take care of the fry... even with all my bettas fed "conditioning" food. |D I've tried spawning before, but not with these girls.


----------



## CrowntailTwitchy57 (Jun 25, 2011)

You're going into the military?


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

Yes, Air Force. January 2nd.

My fish are fine being left here. My granpa's got two of his own and has bred bettas before, and has extensive knowledge about fresh an saltwaters, so I've really nothing to worry about there.


----------



## CrowntailTwitchy57 (Jun 25, 2011)

Well i wish you all the best in the military! And it's good that someone who's not clueless about fish will look after them!


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

Got called in to work (worked for almost 12 hours.... X__X Some days I wish I was getting paid... I'd make a killing) so I just now got back to working on these. 



betta lover1507 said:


> thanks =]] it has her color and more clear, if you wanna you want to do strawberry


BL1507, your Strawberry's picture is done!













CrowntailTwitchy57 said:


> Well i wish you all the best in the military! And it's good that someone who's not clueless about fish will look after them!


Thanks! I'll need all the luck I can get, too... |D I'm nervous but excited.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

your going to the military?? 0-o good luck out there and thanks =]]


----------



## StarBetta (Aug 5, 2011)

Hi! Can you do my little Rainbow? If you don't mind, can you do two pics? Since I cant post pics, then I'll tell you where it is. In my album Rainbow, can you fix that last pic and put some funny text in it? And since I like mystery things you can randomly pick one of my pictures from either album and fix/put something funny in it!  Btw Good luck going to the military! We wish you a Fishy christmas! (lol)


----------



## HelloThere123Betta (Jul 16, 2011)

Hey could you do this one of Bruce? Maybe add something funny, because I'm not all that funny


----------

